# Amazon Picks Up NBC/Universal



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

> Amazon announced on Thursday that it has inked an agreement with NBCUniversal to provide its subscription customers with access to 1,000 Universal Pictures movies. The deal is in addition to the online retailerâ€™s recent agreement with CBS to offer shows such as Star Trek and Cheers to its customers. The new content includes films such as Being John Malkovich, Jetsons, Flipper, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and Billy Elliott.


http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/29/amazon-inks-streaming-deal-with-nbcuniversal/#.7518-stage-hero1-8


----------

